# New sub Forum in "Off Topic Areas (Non-TiVo)"



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I know I could just search for SOAKs but it might be beneficial to all if there were a dedicated SOAK board, rather than a myriad of SOAK threads dotted around Happy hour.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Not a bad idea! But than we would need a wayt forum, is this stealing forum, DTE(Does this exist) ect  

Seriously it would be cool to be able to search the soak forum for things that I need to find out about as well as the OP's.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Not a bad thought and it will be considered.  Though we need not to make this site into other this that is not directed at more or less the topic of the site.  If anything it would be a sub forum of HH.


----------

